# SF Bay Area - White Pigeon needs Home



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi I have a White Pigeon in my bathroom and I am looking for a good home for him with other pigeons. He would be so lonely with me. 

Please email me if you have any information on good adoption for Pigeons or are interested I can email you photos

Email is [email protected]

Thank you
Cheryl, Pacifica CA (SF BAYAREA)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cheryl and welcome!

Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon. Are you familiar with the MickaCoo (Mickaboo Cockatiel) Rescue in your area. MickaCoo is the dove/pigeon arm of the organization. Perhaps they can help you with finding a good home.

If you are willing to ship the bird, someone here would probably be happy to adopt it.

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thank You*

Hi Terry, Thank you for the name of the rescue. I am exercising caution in contacting anyone without good reference as I do not want to place "Dovee" in the wrong hands. I am willing to ship or transport Dovee as well.

I have posted here and I will also contact the rescue you gave me.

I would have never considered rescuing a Pigeon, but a good friend of mine in Michigan has rescues and when a friend called and told me about this lost Pigeon, I stepped in to help.

Thank you So much
Cheryl


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Cheryl-

Bless your heart for helping this pigeon. My name is Elizabeth and I'm the Pigeon & Dove Coordinator for MickaCoo and we're beyond full up with rescues that need good homes. I'd be happy, though, to post Dovee's picture and bio on the website but adoptions are S L O W and outreaching like you are to Pigeon Talk and other potential adopter sources is a REALLY great idea. Thank you!! If you're considering adopting Dovee, I would happily help you get set up and find a nice pigeon friend for him/her.

All the best to you,
Elizabeth (e-mail is) [email protected]


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awww Elizabethy if we only knew in 10/9/08 that I would have went off and found another King Pigeon for Dovee! You have been an amazing inspiring and supportive mentor and friend! Thank you!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Where would MickaCoo be without YOU, Cheryl?!? Dovee got you a house and MickaCoo the world's best volunteer! Thank you for all of your hard work and support and tireless efforts on behalf of these abandoned and at-risk-of-euthanasia pigeons and doves AND for all the help that you give so generously to me. 

You are AMAZING!


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

ELizabeth I return the same gratitude to you for your endless support and training! You are a saint! Amazing back to you!


----------

